# Finally! Claymore under saddle



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hee hee note my best friend Tracie is no better at working the camera than I am!

Note my stirrups are stupidly short - I don't ride like that usually and don't bounce that much!! *lol* They are set on the highest hole for Tracie (which is still way too long for her, as you will see in the next clip). I am actually 5'9" but I don't look it with my legs all crunched up into those short stirrups! Right before the video started Claymore half fake-tripped in the weeds, which is why I am checking his front leg. My mower broke down and my pasture really needs mowed again - sour dock is taking over! His reins are flapping because I'm really just priming his leg cues and making sure he is in a listening mood before Tracie gets on.






This is my best friend Tracie riding Claymore - posted with permission. As mentioned above, even cranked up on the highest hole my stirrups are way too long for her - doesn't help she is riding in flip flops! We are currently shopping for her own saddle that suits her better and a good pair of boots. She's only ridden about, hmmm, 4 times at this point, she is doing great and already a total addict! I told her she can ride Claymore anytime she wants, but she's already started a little horse shopping for herself *lol* I removed the audio in this clip because I was telling my son off for practically running me over at one point *lol*


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He is so adorable, its hard to watch you guys ride! He goes along so nice! For a big ol drafty, he doesn't have much bounce! What a doll! You guys look great!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> He goes along so nice! For a big ol drafty, he doesn't have much bounce!


Haha that's about 6 months of very concentrated effort. When I got him he had a great big massive high-stepping cart-horse trot that would bounce you a foot out of the saddle, I don't care how well you ride! It was terrible, like riding a jack-hammer. That was one of the very first things I tackled with him, because I wasn't going to keep him if I couldn't level out that trot - it was that bad!

Hee hee thanks!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Never realized he was that HUGE :lol: what a beauty. His markings are absolutely outstanding. I never would have guessed clyde was the draft cross in him. As for your best friend, she an absolutely natural. Other than pointy toes in the long stirrups, she was absolutely fantastic. What a good horse to be taking such good care of her as well. They looked great together.

Excited to see more videos of you guys.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Never realized he was that HUGE :lol: what a beauty. His markings are absolutely outstanding. I never would have guessed clyde was the draft cross in him. As for your best friend, she an absolutely natural. Other than pointy toes in the long stirrups, she was absolutely fantastic. What a good horse to be taking such good care of her as well. They looked great together.
> 
> Excited to see more videos of you guys.



I know right, I always thought he looks more of a perch build, but it's just how the cross played out. His size is always deceiving in pictures - Although best estimation (tape - never sticked him) puts him somewhere between 16.2 and 16.3, he is built so heavy he looks even bigger. Thanks for the compliments on Tracie, I've told her the same thing, and once she got over being self conscious enough to let me videotape her and show it her, she is realizing she is doing better than she thought she would.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> I know right, I always thought he looks more of a perch build, but it's just how the cross played out. His size is always deceiving in pictures - Although best estimation (tape - never sticked him) puts him somewhere between 16.2 and 16.3, he is built so heavy he looks even bigger. Thanks for the compliments on Tracie, I've told her the same thing, and once she got over being self conscious enough to let me videotape her and show it her, she is realizing she is doing better than she thought she would.


Good for you for being such a good coach to though. A good friend and trainer, will make a huge difference and a rider's riding and confidence building. Videos are a great way for her to learn. Make sure to send her our compliments to her new found talent.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

handsome!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love Claymore! He definately has got the be the most unusual horse I have seen as far as color.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! I've always thought he was pretty; now I see how nice he is too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

He looks like a solid citizen (not just in size).


I have to laugh. I just finished reading and posting in the thread about wearing a helmet and then I come here and we have people riding in flip flops.

giggle.

*Slaps Indy for her obvious bad role modeling in the area of safety.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have to laugh. I just finished reading and posting in the thread about wearing a helmet and then I come here and we have people riding in flip flops.
> 
> giggle.
> 
> *Slaps Indy for her obvious bad role modeling in the area of safety.


HEY!! *lol*_ I was wearing boots!!_ She is still in the process of getting her horse gear, in fact we were searching for the right pair of boots for her yesterday! Seriously! I think she's narrowed her choice down to either a pair of Justin Gypsy's or a pair of Ariat Canyons. :lol:


----------



## Newbie Indiana (Jun 18, 2010)

In all fairness, I didn't know I was going to be riding, I thought Natalie was going to ride and I was going to watch, hence the flip flops! Sorry for the flips flops, I will never ride in them again!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he looks so gorgeous in action!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Newbie Indiana said:


> In all fairness, I didn't know I was going to be riding, I thought Natalie was going to ride and I was going to watch, hence the flip flops! Sorry for the flips flops, I will never ride in them again!



****** Tracie, I think they are teasing you about the flip flops!! I'm sure we've all done it on occasion. :lol:


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

He is so cool! What a unique, one of a kind sot of guy. I just have to mention again how sweet your son is with Misty. That pony looks so sweet!


----------



## Newbie Indiana (Jun 18, 2010)

I know, but no more flip flops!! Waiting for my coupon to buy my boots!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't feel bad, Tracie. I've even ridden *gasp* barefooted! And you have a beautiful seat for someone just starting out!  And Indy! He's a total doll!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. Tracie, don't worry, we have all done it and one of the biggest risks is getting a toe stepped on LOL (though with Claymore, that might mean amputation ;p). You have a fantastic seat, especially considering how new you are to riding. You are a complete natural and I know lots of people who would give their eyeteeth to sit a trot so well .

Indy, HOLY CRAP! I didn't realize that Claymore was so wide. On horses like that, it feels like trying to sit astride the dining room table LOL. He is such an absolute darling and you have done a wonderful job with him. You did so good on his trot, would you like to come visit and work on Johns? LOL


----------



## Newbie Indiana (Jun 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say "thank you" for all the nice compliments! Wait until I fall off I might need some words of encouragement, that's if I survive the fall.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I AM STEALING HIM! :lol: He is such a big beautiful MONSTER of a horse! I am in love with that trot!

And pffffft - I spent my entire childhood working and riding barefoot. It was easier then trying to avoid getting cow poop and horse poop and pig poop on my shoes. All my toes are accounted for!

And I will chime in - for a newbie, you have a fantastic seat and posture! You look very natural in the saddle, glad you're enjoying it so much!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha, Natalie, looks like you are going to have to have Tracie along for the trail ride [if it's still happening, i dont even know..how bad is that?] I'm sure everyone would love her..it looks like Claymore already does 

You all three look great, and so do your son and his pony- they are adorable!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! Indy looks amazing! I second, or is that third the fact that in pictures where he is by himself, he doesn't look nearly as big or wide as watching the both of you ride. Holy cow! I feel very small after watching those videos. Hugs to Claymore...he looks like he has an amazing trot!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Smrobs *lol* With as wide as he is, riding Claymore bareback is like sitting on a lazyboy! And I'll come fix John's trot if you come fix Claymore's canter! Seriously, it's
Geronimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOC, I hope it's still happening, I've already paid for my site! *lol* I'd love for Tracie to come along. We are hoping to do her first trail ride next weekend at York Hills if I can get a trailer arranged. As far as her coming in August, if she can get the weekend off it would be great, but I'll have to search out another horse - I don't know if Freyja is sound enough to be up for a multi-day trail ride, and even if she is....bringing Freyja means bringing Fiona too, and then it gets messy with an attitudly little filly in the mix....*lol* We'll see though!

Drifter, aww thanks. *lol* He's a big beastie. Puppydog personality though (most the time. :twisted I need to get him properly sticked so I can be sure how tall he is, but it still doesn't give the full impression because he's so bulky. When are you coming out for a drafty ride??


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> ****** Tracie, I think they are teasing you about the flip flops!! I'm sure we've all done it on occasion. :lol:


Yes, was just teasing Indy. Sorry.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Yes, was just teasing Indy. Sorry.


 Haha, no worries!


----------



## Newbie Indiana (Jun 18, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Haha, no worries!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Newbie Indiana (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea, I know you're teasing. Thought I had my boots yesterday on eBay, but lost the bid by $1.79. Will keep trying!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He looks like such a smooth horse to ride! That trot just flows!


----------



## Newbie Indiana (Jun 18, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> He looks like such a smooth horse to ride! That trot just flows![/QUO
> I'm glad he knows what his doing( after alot of hard work by Indyhorse) because there's no way he can look to me for help. I have no clue!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Everyone looks great! He seems a very willing sweet boy. Tracie is doing good too! Is she going to get a draft too? =) They are THE best!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Drifter, aww thanks. *lol* He's a big beastie. Puppydog personality though (most the time. :twisted I need to get him properly sticked so I can be sure how tall he is, but it still doesn't give the full impression because he's so bulky. When are you coming out for a drafty ride??


I would LOVE too!!!!!!!!! For me..it would have to be some time in the fall...after harvesting. How close are you to Nebraska?


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow he's gorgeous!! I love the way he moves, nice and slow and has those muscles working! He's huge, also! How tall is he?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, well if I end up able to go, I am going to take Buttercup instead of Summer because I know she isn't going to be reasdy and I've developed a new love for 'Cup. And it's a plus because she's been trail riding and is much more reliable and sane for me.


----------



## paddlefoot (Jul 9, 2008)

wow beautiful horse! do you know if thats just a really big appy blanket or if he's a pintaloosa?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

paddlefoot said:


> wow beautiful horse! do you know if thats just a really big appy blanket or if he's a pintaloosa?



He's a pintaloosa. Thanks, he's a lot of fun! :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> He's a pintaloosa.



Cough cough - he is an appaloosa pinto cross. :wink:

A very handsome one at that. But pintaloosa is not a breed.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Cough cough - he is an appaloosa pinto cross. :wink:
> 
> A very handsome one at that. But pintaloosa is not a breed.



No, I agree, pintaloosa is not a breed. But pintaloosa_ IS_ a color pattern - which was the question she was asking as I understood it - if he had a large blanket, or pintaloosa. :wink: I'm aware he's a cross, as stated in my siggy. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, just poking you again...hence the cough cough....

I know you have posted about you not liking made up breeds anymore than the rest of us do.

I have to find a better way to have fun....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Sorry, just poking you again...hence the cough cough....
> 
> I know you have posted about you not liking made up breeds anymore than the rest of us do.
> 
> I have to find a better way to have fun....


Haha!! You got that right, "designer" breeds, or making up silly names for crosses (our out and out mutts like Claymore!) get my goat *lol* I just forgot you knew that already, and didn't want you do think I was jumping on the bandwagon :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

For the record, I think Claymore is WAY freaking handsome and I would take him in a minute!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> For the record, I think Claymore is WAY freaking handsome and I would take him in a minute!


I second this. I'm not normally a large horse person, but I have the biggest crush on Claymore! Specially after seeing him under saddle! Hugs and kisses to that big handsome boy!


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

Is he a Percheron? Looks like some kind of old draft breed.....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

MadeiraRox said:


> Is he a Percheron? Looks like some kind of old draft breed.....


He's a mutt. I always thought his build resembles a perch, but he's actually out of a Paint/Clydesdale cross mare, and his sire is an Appaloosa.


----------



## MadeiraRox (Jul 1, 2010)

Hahahaha! He is cute, mixed-up horse. Hahahaha!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's a beauty, that's for sure!


----------

